# If one PCI-E slot is missing, than the other does not work?



## Artas1984 (Nov 3, 2016)

What happened is my video card got "mortally" stuck in the main PCI-E slot. Pushing the jumper as hard as i could down to release the lock did not remove the video card. It felt as if super glue had been spilled into the PCI-E lane. I was mad, i knew i had to rip off the card and potentially damage something to get it of. And so i ripped the whole plastic bridge that holds the PCI-E lanes..

The computer did not start. I recognized the problem in the fact that the PCI-E lanes were shortcutting each other when not held by a plastic bridge, so i took pliers and ripped of every single PCI-E stick manually!

Now the computer works, but only through integrated graphics. If i try to use the second PCI-E slot for my dedicated video card, the signal is black and that is what is bugging me - why does not video card show any signal placed in the second PCI-E slot? The card is working fine in the other computer.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 3, 2016)

Time to buy new/Replacement Motherboard

Reason= 


Artas1984 said:


> I was mad, i knew i had to rip off the card and potentially damage something to get it of. And so i ripped the whole plastic bridge that holds the PCI-E lanes..
> 
> The computer did not start. I recognized the problem in the fact that the PCI-E lanes were shortcutting each other when not held by a plastic bridge, so i took pliers and ripped of every single PCI-E stick manually!


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2016)

what .... pliers and computers don't mix son you likely ripped the traces out


----------



## 64K (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 3, 2016)

He he. I've uploaded my work. You can imagine now how i had to remove every PCI-E stick that was hanging from the lane... *That was hard*. Next time if something like that happens i will just bring the MB to the shop and ask them to remove. I obviously annihilated my warranty by doing so..

But anyway.. The PC went PRIME 95 with 4 GHz (no voltage) OC for 12 hours after this "incident".

My problem is that the secondary PCI-E lane does not respond. It is easy for all of you to simply adjust "go buy a new MB", but in fact, i'd like to know why the second PCI-E lane does not work if it is fine and the integrated graphics does work?


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2016)

you shorted it out you likely burned the PCI-E controller out when you attacked the poor thing like a rabid badger and then attempted to power it up with the pins shorted like a frigging madman


board is done finished junk,


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> you shorted it out you likely burned the PCI-E controller out when you attacked the poor thing like a rabid badger and then attempted to power it up with the pins shorted like a frigging idiot
> 
> board is done finished junk,



While that might be true (burned PCI-E controller), you somehow missed this part:

But anyway.. The PC went PRIME 95 with 4 GHz (no voltage) OC for 12 hours after this "incident".

It ain't finished anything, that attitude of yours towards the motherboard and calling me idiot is not appreciated. Just try to be polite will you? I did not notice first that the sticks are short-cutting, my fault obviously, no need to be so negative and rude about it.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2016)

Artas1984 said:


> While that might be true (burned PCI-E controller), you somehow missed this part:
> 
> But anyway.. The PC went PRIME 95 with 4 GHz (no voltage) OC for 12 hours after this "incident".
> 
> It ain't finished anything, that attitude of yours towards the motherboard is not appreciated.


the attitude is toward you and your use of pliers on a 200 dollar board because you could't figure out how to release a peg retention clip
it the only other chance is that you didn't do a good enough job removing the busted pins and its still shorted but it looks like you ripped the top layer of copper off in places so now its likely perma-shorted anyway 

that board will likely never host anouther pci-e card again gj genius


----------



## verycharbroiled (Nov 3, 2016)

i did something similar, ripped the plastic socket out leaving the pins.

i used a credit card to bend all the contacts away from each other so they wouldnt short. that was a couple years ago, im typing on  it now.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2016)

verycharbroiled said:


> i did something similar, ripped the plastic socket out leaving the pins.
> 
> i used a credit card to bend all the contacts away from each other so they wouldnt short. that was a few years ago, im typing on  it now.


THIS is how you handle such a situation NOT frigging pliers


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> the attitude is toward you and your use of pliers on a 200 dollar board because you could't figure out how to release a peg retention clip



Yes, exactly. Easy for you to say, you were not in my shoes. I was an idiot not take the problematic MB with the stuck video card to the RMA center in the first place, but i can tell you there was no way in hell to remove the video card - i sure tried it carefully to remove the card first, after frustrating myself for a very long time, my impatience took over and i ripped the socket. But i tried not  to take it so seriously, you on the other hand came down with a tone like i ripped your motherboard, not mine...



verycharbroiled said:


> i did something similar, ripped the plastic socket out leaving the pins.
> 
> i used a credit card to bend all the contacts away from each other so they wouldnt short. that was a couple years ago, im typing on  it now.



Right choice obviously, i figured it out too late...


----------



## R00kie (Nov 3, 2016)

I would applaud you, but my hands are full facepalming.


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 3, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> I would applaud you, but my hands are full facepalming.



Believe me, i am face-palming myself now. It's one of those instances when you are ashamed of your own actions, and know you could have done_ it *the other way*_...


----------



## alucasa (Nov 3, 2016)

Try working with mini ITX cases. It's far worse. But I've yet to rip PCI-E out of its roots. You castrated the poor motherboard with bare hands.

What's worse is that you were working with an ATX case which has far more room than ITX cases do...

Pure facepalm, golden, bravo.

Joking aside, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 3, 2016)

So the board functions in a fashion ( for a while anyway )
What you have done is reduce a $200 Board to one that is worth $10 to $30 on Ebay ( if it Sells no Offense but there will be Some "IDIOT" who will buy it as Spares or repair ).

Functionally it is less than a Budget Brand Board.
Fit only for Desktop Office use/web surfing 
Other uses you might Re purpose it for are 
Home Server 
NAS Server
Media Server.

You should also check the Card that was in that Slot for Damage (Very Carefully unless its already destroyed )


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> you shorted it out you likely burned the PCI-E controller out when you attacked the poor thing like a rabid badger and then attempted to power it up with the pins shorted like a frigging madman
> 
> 
> board is done finished junk,



If he's lucky it only fried the PCI-E switch on the motherboard.  If he's unlucky, it fried the PCI-E controller on the CPU, which is what the PCI-E x16 slots are connected to.  If the PCI-E controller on the CPU is fried, then he'll need a new CPU too.



dorsetknob said:


> What you have done is reduce a $200 Board to one that is worth $10 to $30 on Ebay



This is a Z97 Gaming 3, no way it is a $200 board.  You can go buy a Z97 Gaming 5, a better board, from newegg today for $120.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 3, 2016)

Ive ripped the locking peg off before, its a lot safer than risking the entire slot.

I dont really see the point of them anyway if the card is pushed in properly and attached to the case with screws.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 3, 2016)

You guys are killing him.


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 3, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> If he's lucky it only fried the PCI-E switch on the motherboard.  If he's unlucky, it fried the PCI-E controller on the CPU, which is what the PCI-E x16 slots are connected to.  If the PCI-E controller on the CPU is fried, then he'll need a new CPU too.



No it's ok. The system is working fine. Big deal. I will "salvage" the board and use it with some Pentium dual core CPU for a home PC for mom to watch movies probably..



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ive ripped the locking peg off before, its a lot safer than risking the entire slot.
> 
> I dont really see the point of them anyway if the card is pushed in properly and attached to the case with screws.



I 've done that before too - ripped only the PEG clip. I had a successful RMA after that claiming that the PEG clip was faulty and caused me to brake it...

And yes i agree - i never liked those clips in the first place...


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Artas1984 said:


> No it's ok. The system is working fine. Big deal. I will "salvage" the board and use it with some Pentium dual core CPU for a home PC for mom to watch movies probably..



Just because it seems to be working fine, doesn't mean you haven't fried the PCI-E controller built into the CPU.  Until you put that CPU in a new motherboard, and test to make sure the PCI-E slots work, you don't know.

You're original question was why the 2nd slot wouldn't work just because the first was missing.  And the answer is you very likely fried the PCI-E controller on the CPU, so any computer you put that CPU in will not have functioning PCI-E x16 slots.  The PCI-E x16 slots on the motherboard are connect directly to the CPU. That's how it works.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ive ripped the locking peg off before, its a lot safer than risking the entire slot.
> 
> I dont really see the point of them anyway if the card is pushed in properly and attached to the case with screws.


Same here, I've even purposely broken the plastic side lock off a slot since it was more of a pain in the ass pushing on it to let go of the card.

This type of locking mechanism.



Pci Express Slot


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> THIS is how you handle such a situation NOT frigging pliers


The words of reason have spoken. You know how you resolve this situation? By not tearing the GPU out of the freaking slot in the first place.

My very first infraction here was saying something unkind to someone who killed his 3960x by not using a heat sink on it because it didn't come with one. This situation makes me want to say something that will earn me one all over again for the same reason but, this IPA has stopped me.

*"Take a hike!"*


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2016)

there isn't enough beer in the world for this level of fail this early in the afternoon


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> there isn't enough beer in the world for this level of fail this early in the afternoon


It's just enough to keep my mouth shut. Deep down there is a lot I want to say.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> It's just enough to keep my mouth shut. Deep down there is a lot I want to say.


something like You _expletive_ ing  _expletive_ how _expletive_  can you _expletive_ be ????
or how in the frozen _expletive_ do you even _expletive_ do this


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> something like You _expletive_ ing  _expletive_ how _expletive_  can you _expletive_ be ????


Pretty sure that sums up my first infraction.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2016)

I got enough going on telling some _expletive_ing _expletive_ on tpu how _expletive_ly they fubarded something and getting imaginary internet wrist slap is the least my my lifes issues right now


----------



## kn00tcn (Nov 3, 2016)

why be so quick to think something burnt out, did anyone consider the fact that the mobo is expecting a (or lack of a) signal coming from the slot? if the bios has no disable slot1 option, then maybe it thinks something is wrong (or maybe the traces of the next slot go through the first)

artas, you havent answered the important question... did you manage to remove the slot from the card afterwards!?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 3, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> I got enough going on telling some _expletive_ing _expletive_ on tpu how _expletive_ly they fubarded something and getting imaginary internet wrist slap is the least my my lifes issues right now


I lied, it took being a poly-drug user to keep my mouth shut. 

Seriously though, who does that? I mean, I understand kicking and old eMachine for being garbage but, ripping a dGPU out of a PCI-E slot? Someone needs to chill out.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> I lied, it took being a poly-drug user to keep my mouth shut.
> 
> Seriously though, who does that? I mean, I understand kicking and old eMachine for being garbage but, ripping a dGPU out of a PCI-E slot? Someone needs to chill out.


we have all had peg clips be a little stubborn but dam serious case of PEBKAC Here
open mockery aside the board is now beyond fubar and as newtekie pointed out there is a fair chance the cpu has bought it as well all he can do is clean the damaged area up again and make sure none of the exposed traces are shorted and cover the damaged area with nailpolish or hotglue


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 4, 2016)

assuming the cpu has bought it : option 3 is to register for the intel tuning protection plan wait 90 days and then request a replacement
tho its likely to late for that as your only eligible for a year after you bought your proc


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2016)

And I thought I'd seen a lot before....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 4, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> assuming the cpu has bought it : option 3 is to register for the intel tuning protection plan wait 90 days and then request a replacement
> tho its likely to late for that as your only eligible for a year after you bought your proc



god bless the program 
never used it but SURE as Shit glad its there..


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 4, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> god bless the program
> never used it but SURE as Shit glad its there..


I keept meaning to buy it but meh I intend to delid it 
anyway thread has served its useful life span gl op you gonna need it 
I am out


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> I keept meaning to buy it but meh I intend to delid it
> anyway thread has served its useful life span gl op you gonna need it
> I am out



If you have a microcenter near you, their warranty is better since its for the term of the contract where Intels is a one time replacement iirc.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 4, 2016)

thesmokingman said:


> If you have a microcenter near you, their warranty is better since its for the term of the contract where Intels is a one time replacement iirc.



those bums (god bless the store i love it) as of my last experience, use ink on theyre receipts that fades after about a year..i store my receipts in a folder, and they are Never touched, moved, or rubbed against, and still about a year or so after a purchase, the ink is Close to completely invisible...Me thinks it be a conspiracy 



64K said:


>




this ones a good one...naked jean luc


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2016)

Omg what the JLP?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 4, 2016)

good stuff.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 4, 2016)

OP has been murdered by TPU.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> those bums (god bless the store i love it) as of my last experience, use ink on theyre receipts that fades after about a year..i store my receipts in a folder, and they are Never touched, moved, or rubbed against, and still about a year or so after a purchase, the ink is Close to completely invisible...Me thinks it be a conspiracy


Back in the Day of Fax machines  
You Remember them  well i think if i remember right they printed with a Light Reacting paper ( and low power laser )
To Preserve them you Sprayed the "printed paper " with a Aerosol Plastic which locked print to paper ans stopped them fadeing with age that Spray also worked with till printed receipts
Think its Exposure to the Atmosphere and light what causes them to Fade

Spraying with that Spray Saved my RMA Bacon a Few times     ( woman's hair Spray lacquer also works )


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 4, 2016)

drakelosi said:


> Are you male or female with legs?



Is this someones first time on the internet?


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Spraying with that Spray Saved my RMA Bacon a Few times     ( woman's hair Spray lacquer also works )



But now we have smartphones, so take a pic and put down the Aqua Net Super Hold! Who remembers that stuff?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> You can go buy a Z97 Gaming 5, a better board, from newegg today for $120.


with a $20 MIR until 11/9/16.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 4, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Is this someones first time on the internet?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 4, 2016)

He's probably a bot trying to increase post count in order to commit scam later. Reported.


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 4, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Just because it seems to be working fine, doesn't mean you haven't fried the PCI-E controller built into the CPU.  Until you put that CPU in a new motherboard, and test to make sure the PCI-E slots work, you don't know.
> 
> You're original question was why the 2nd slot wouldn't work just because the first was missing.  And the answer is you very likely fried the PCI-E controller on the CPU, so any computer you put that CPU in will not have functioning PCI-E x16 slots.  The PCI-E x16 slots on the motherboard are connect directly to the CPU. That's how it works.



It was a scary logical thought, but fortunately it proved to be wrong. I have replaced Z97 Gaming 3 with a spare Z97 PC Mate and my video card GTX780 Ti works fine again, so the CPU is ok also.



kn00tcn said:


> why be so quick to think something burnt out, did anyone consider the fact that the mobo is expecting a (or lack of a) signal coming from the slot? if the bios has no disable slot1 option, then maybe it thinks something is wrong (or maybe the traces of the next slot go through the first)
> 
> artas, you havent answered the important question... did you manage to remove the slot from the card afterwards!?



So it did not. What about that explanation of yours? My original question remains sorta unanswered. Having shocked everyone with my barbaric actions i now suggest settling down the face palms and think a bit more to the point. PCI-E pins all connect to two parallel wires, those are grounded at one end each, so i hardy believe i could have fried the motherboard or processor just by shorting two pins, those had something like 1.2V between them... Voltage to the PCI-E slot was delivered from the motherboard, and therefore it was low voltage powered.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Artas1984 said:


> It was a scary logical thought, but fortunately it proved to be wrong. I have replaced Z97 Gaming 3 with a spare Z97 PC Mate and my video card GTX780 Ti works fine again.



Good, I'm glad you got lucky.


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 4, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Good, I'm glad you got lucky.



Your original thought was not just a speculation, since north-bridge since Nehalem days is installed directly into CPU, it could have been a damaged outcome had the voltage been delivered from the 12V PCI-E PSU rail (though hard to imagine how you had to bend the slot with VGA installed to shorten the pins), rather than 1.2V motherboard integral.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2016)

You guys know you can put the slots back on after pulling them off right?


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 4, 2016)

cdawall said:


> You guys know you can put the slots back on after pulling them off right?


Solder paste plus new slot then bake the board? Is that what your hinting at?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Solder paste plus new slot then bake the board? Is that what your hinting at?



Nope I mean that the piece of plastic that pulls off pushes back on. It isn't held on by anything, but the pins themselves.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 4, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Nope I mean that the piece of plastic that pulls off pushes back on. It isn't held on by anything, but the pins themselves.


Your right, you could straighten the pins back, and push the slot back on unless someone removes the pins.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2016)

Op still has a "working Motherboard "  at the "MOMENT"
Anything else he does to it Risks it being Totaly Totaled   Such as a Slot Repair/Baking

leave it well alone


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 4, 2016)

This reminds me of one specific GTAV Trevor scene ... it has pliers and torture ... only thing missing is a motherboard


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 4, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> The words of reason have spoken. You know how you resolve this situation? By not tearing the GPU out of the freaking slot in the first place.
> 
> My very first infraction here was saying something unkind to someone who killed his 3960x by not using a heat sink on it because it didn't come with one. This situation makes me want to say something that will earn me one all over again for the same reason but, this IPA has stopped me.
> 
> *"Take a hike!"*


Wait what?  When did that happen????????????????????????????????????????????  Who in their right mind would think that with a $1000 dollar CPU!?!?!?!?

Well...Do you see anything in the Bios showing that the card is in or that there is PCIE's still there?
Well, next time if its stuck like that I recommend if you must break something focus on the little plastic clip holding it in.  But hindsight is 20/20


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Nov 4, 2016)

WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?

more pics, just never heard of that before.

Try using a usb to vga adapter, that will duplicate the first screen.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2016)

My mates board looks like this and it works fine


----------

